# Camping in Argeles sur Mer



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Hi,
can anyone recommend a campsite in or around Argeles sur Mer which is open all year or at least from now as we are heading for that area in a weeks time and intend to stay for at least a week.
Thanks, Mike and Annie*


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I dunno but you must visit Collioure just up the road. And have a ride of this for extraodinary scenary.

Petite Yellow Train


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

Can't recommend a site in Argelès, but I can highly recommend the aire at Port-Vendres, which is about 10kms further on, towards Spain. It right next to the sea, an easy walk into town (10mns). The town has plenty of shops and restaurants which, because it is a port, not just a holiday resort, stay open all year. A very good market on Saturday and a brilliant fish market open everyday except Monday and run by the local fishermen's cooperative. You can even take the "Petit Train" from port-Vendres to Colliuore (market day Wednesday and Sunday). The aire doesn't have electricity. The pitches are marked and mainly between trees, so you don't get people too close. The Municipal Police visit every morning to collect the fee - €4.10 per night, plus €1.05 for a jeton for the borne. If you go out for the day, stop off at the Cemetery parkin off J14 on the N114, where there is a watertap and a splendid view. another good aire in the region is the one at Duilac-sous-Peyrepertuse - free, splendid views and two superb Cathare castles to visit. I could go on!

We will be there in a week or so's time. 

Brian


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

BrianR said:


> Can't recommend a site in Argelès, but I can highly recommend the aire at Port-Vendres, which is about 10kms further on, towards Spain. It right next to the sea, an easy walk into town (10mns). The town has plenty of shops and restaurants which, because it is a port, not just a holiday resort, stay open all year. A very good market on Saturday and a brilliant fish market open everyday except Monday and run by the local fishermen's cooperative. You can even take the "Petit Train" from port-Vendres to Colliuore (market day Wednesday and Sunday). The aire doesn't have electricity. The pitches are marked and mainly between trees, so you don't get people too close. The Municipal Police visit every morning to collect the fee - €4.10 per night, plus €1.05 for a jeton for the borne. If you go out for the day, stop off at the Cemetery parkin off J14 on the N114, where there is a watertap and a splendid view. another good aire in the region is the one at Duilac-sous-Peyrepertuse - free, splendid views and two superb Cathare castles to visit. I could go on!
> 
> We will be there in a week or so's time.
> 
> Brian


I have pics of that very place in Pussers nest. I will see if I can find a link

Here is one... Pusser Nest Aire

and... the veiw from the aire
Aire Veiw


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if it is too far away (20km?) but there is a small campsite on the eastern side of Le Boulou which opens all year round.
We've stayed there en route to Spain and back in January a few years ago.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Try here for info: http://www.francecamping.com/index.php?&langue=en
and here for le Boulou:
http://www.francecamping.com/camping-france-europe.php?recherche=Le Boulou

These are the 2 open in Le Boulou.
We stayed at Les Oliviers

Les Oliviers

Town : LE BOULOU

Region : Languedoc-Roussillon

Tel. : 04 68 83 12 86
Fax : 04 68 87 60 08
Open from 17-janv to 14-déc
Number of sites : 77
Reservation recommanded

Reference price-year : 2005

Daily rate : 12,2 € for 2 person(s)
Price additional person : 3,2 €
Daily rate / child : 2,4 € (- than 7years) 
Daily rate for camping-car campsites : 14 €
Rates with electricity : 2,6 €
Amp : 6 A

----------------------------------------------
Mas Llinas

Town : LE BOULOU

Region : Languedoc-Roussillon

Country : France

Open from 01-févr to 30-nov
Number of sites : 100
Reservation recommanded

Reference price-year : 2005

Daily rate : 15,1 € for 2 person(s)
Price additional person : 4,7 €
Daily rate / adult : 4,7 €
Daily rate / child : 2,6 € (- than 10years) 
Daily rate for tent/caravan campsites : 5,7 €
Rates with electricity : 3 €
Amp : 5 à 6 A
Extra charges/animal : 2 €


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Wow, this is looking good. Can't wait to go. We were down driving thru to Barcelona via Port Bou etc in 1975/6 in our VW converted van, long, long time ago!!
Thanks Brian, Pusser and Gillian, for your recommendations. We look forward to lots more!
By the way, is it a good idea to get a generator, especially as some new ones are lighter and produce a cleaner electricity - I'm thinking of the Honda Ei series, and is the smallest enough to provide for basic needs such as topping up the leisure battery for running with TV and a couple of lights?

Mike and Annie*


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

If you are going to Le Boulou you could stay for free on unofficial aire on the road to the sports centre . Turn left if travelling south through the town, it overlooks the river valley and views of the moutains. Lots of people seem to especially on the way to Spain.
Agree with others you must go to Collioure .You can park on the hill behind the fort unless they have mended the height barrier.
Loads of sites in the Argeles area .Great area to visit ,a freind of mine has an apartment there. May be a bit quiet this time of year.

Regards
John


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

There's an 'service aire' flot bleu thingie just on the Northern side of Argeles. Head towards Argeles Adventure ( a water canyoning park which is closed during winter and the directions of which are advertised on massive bill boards all over town) and turn left after the car parks at Argeles Adventure (on your right) and the 10 pin bowling establishment (directly in front of you). The aire is 75yds up the road on the left. We stayed for a one-nighter late one evening last December en route to Spain.
Safe, at least in winter. Very quiet. Free.


----------



## 102461 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Argele sur Mer*

We have just spent a night there this week. In Spain now! The tourist office at Argele recommended we stop overnight in the Car Park for the Port. When we got there it was chock full of motorhomes in the most gorgeous location with the beach on one side and the port on the other. No services but one of the nicest spots we have stayed in for free.


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Mike and Annie, I live near Argeles and the only site I know which is open is Camping Le Canigou. It is situated just of the N113 at the Taxo exit behind the Garden Centre. Although this site is ok for the Carrefour supermarket it is about 1 mile outside Argeles Village ( ok if you have bikes). There are no sites open on Argeles Plage as far as I know but there is a large layby/car park if you drive down to centre plage and turn right towards the port. The main car park has now got height bartriers (probably due to the number of campers which used it at the weekends out of season) You could also try along by Plage Nord off the road leading to Camping Le Soleil. I have seen campers parked at Le Racou which is just past the port and around Collioure is also a possibility. There is an aire for vans on the road into Collioure but I am not sure if it is open in winter. Port Vendre is also a possibility as has been mentioned . The sites at Le Boulou are open although there are some major works going on outside Les Oliviers and it may be closed just now. Hope you enjoy your stay !

Regards, Tom.

Toujours a Vacance !


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

One to try is Camping Massane in Argeles-sur-mer. Decent facilities and pleasant staff. Stayed there this time last year. Swimming pool etc is not open yet. 5 minutes walk from the village. Large supermarket on the outskirts.


----------

